# Panantukan (Filipino Boxing) seminar w/ Datu Hartman



## James Miller (Mar 26, 2016)

When:
April 1, 2016 @ 6:00 pm – 8:30 pm

Where:
NRH Centre (NRH Rec Center)
6000 Hawk Ave
North Richland Hills, TX 76180
USA

Cost:
$35

Contact:
Mid-Cites Arnis
682-207-7523
 Email


----------

